# Compass icon pointing North-East on iPhone?



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I have this icon next to the battery level indicator - like a compass arrow pointing North-East. I am sure this has something to do with some kind of a GPS-based or location-based app, but I have none running at the moment.

I only have "Phone", "Mail, "Settings", "iBooks" and "CardStar" running.

Can someone tell me what this icon is and why it is there now and whether it is using up any battery life and how I can get rid of it?

I am on a jailbroken and unlocked 3GS running iOS 4.01

Cheers


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

So people will know what the nature of your post is about and will know whether or not it is something they have any experience with. Strange, vague, misleading or goofy subject lines will probably attract less actual assitance than one which is a short and concise summary of your problem or issue.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Stephanie said:


> So people will know what the nature of your post is about and will know whether or not it is something they have any experience with. Strange, vague, misleading or goofy subject lines will probably attract less actual assitance than one which is a short and concise summary of your problem or issue.


Exactly!
Subject lines like "help" or Drive problem" don't cut it.
The mods should really just delete any thread that is started without a meaningful subject line.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

krs said:


> Exactly!
> Subject lines like "help" or Drive problem" don't cut it.
> The mods should really just delete any thread that is started without a meaningful subject line.


+1 ... million.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Hmm... I thought I corrected the subject line to read what's on top of my original post. How come it did not change the subject line from the idiotic thing I first typed to the one I changed?

And, incidentally, once all of you have had your fill of ridiculing me (something I soundly deserve), would one of you answer my real question, the one that is in my post? 

Cheers


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

The arrow thing you describe sounds like the Location Services indicator. From what I remember, that means that there's an app that is actively looking for location info.

You can check what's running location services by going into Settings -> General -> Location Services. That will show you a list of apps which can use Location Services and will also indicate with the little arrow thingy what apps have requested location info within the last 24 hours.

Cheers!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

tilt said:


> Hmm... I thought I corrected the subject line to read what's on top of my original post. How come it did not change the subject line from the idiotic thing I first typed to the one I changed?


I'm not sure why but when you edit the first post it will only edit the Subject of that post and not the thread title. Just PM a mod and we can change it.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

tilt said:


> I have this icon next to the battery level indicator - like a compass arrow pointing North-East. I am sure this has something to do with some kind of a GPS-based or location-based app, but I have none running at the moment.
> 
> I only have "Phone", "Mail, "Settings", "iBooks" and "CardStar" running.
> 
> ...


I believe "CardStar" is using your GPS. If you have the "master" location services switched on, you will see a list of apps that use location services and you can toggle off the location service for CardStar. If that doesn't turn off your GPS indicator try rebooting your iPhone.

Oh and yes the GPS sucks battery life big time, so much so that you'll want it plugged in when using GPS Navigation in the car.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Chealion said:


> I'm not sure why but when you edit the first post it will only edit the Subject of that post and not the thread title. Just PM a mod and we can change it.


Thanks Chealion. APparently a mod noticed this before I PMed them and wer ekind enough to change it!

And thanks, everyone, CardStar and TaskAware were indeed using location services, but CardStar does not seem to have the arrow coming on in the top bar, only TaskAware does. When I turned off TaskAware location services the arrow disappeared, even though CardStar was still on. Odd.

Thanks again and cheers


----------

